# We have won an award - so chuffed



## Royd Wood (Oct 21, 2012)

Our area Chamber of Commerce phoned us out of the blue a few weeks ago to inform us that we had been nominated for the Business Award of Excellence so the judges came out for a chat and a look around the farm, a week later we got a call to say we had WON.

So far two press interviews with more to come and our local school have interviewed us and are making a promotional video of the farm, animals and store. 

For those that dont know - we raise rare breed animals - strictly grassfed Galloway cattle and Romney sheep, we pasture our Large Black / Tamworth pigs with a top up of GMO free feed, they all live in a woodland area year round. On the poultry side we have free range eggs, pasture raised meat chicken, Bronse turkeys, Ringneck pheasants and Muscovy duck.

All our drug free meat and produce is sold from the farm store along our own jams and preserves with local bread, honey, cheese, organic veg and organic grain free dog treats and a full range of gluten free cakes, bread and cookies. Life is one big chaotic lifestyle but wouldn't swap it for anything. The store is so busy now - we might make a profit this year 

So we get to go to the Mayor's Ball next month and be presented with our award - my beloved is saying she needs a new evening dress  and I will dig out my tuxedo  should be a hoot


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 21, 2012)

That is too cool!! A super congrats to you both. That has to feel good and make you proud.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats, you've got to have an ear to ear grin!!! 

That is also very encouraging for those of us that are trying our best to reach those same standards of excellence.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Goatherd (Oct 22, 2012)

If anyone deserves it, you do Royd!  Congratulations.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 22, 2012)

That's awesome!  Congratulations!  It is nice to know when people respect and admire your hard work.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 22, 2012)

Wonderful! Big congratulations to you guys!

We have a local rancher who raises belted galloways.  I use to rent a house on their property and every morning woke up to the pleasant moo of hungry "oreo cows".


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 22, 2012)

That is wonderful!  Congratlaltions on someone recognizing all your hard work!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulations on the recognition of all of your hard work AND the quality of the items you produce. Good job!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 22, 2012)

Good job!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## promiseacres (Oct 22, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks all

Will let you know how the awards night goes which gets off to a good start with cocktails on the verandha at 5.30 pm  - normally feeding pigs at 5.30


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 16, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> my beloved is saying she needs a new evening dress


*She has gone shopping 4 hours ago - good job the store was busy today 
The do is Wed night cant wait - cocktails at 5.30pm on the veranda  *


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

Fantastic! Can't wait to hear all about it!

BTW cocktails are drinks, not rooster feathers!  JK

So did you beloved find a nice dress? Hopefully shoes too! Shoes are the key!


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 16, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So did you beloved find a nice dress? Hopefully shoes too! Shoes are the key!


Thats the prob Southern - she's still out there spending


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

Royd.........you let that lady be!  A girl NEEDS a nice dress and pretty shoes from time to time.  

and when she finds them, you tell her how GORGEOUS she looks and sweep her off her feet.  Make her blush a little.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

Royd I agree with Redtail!

You are outnumbered here! More than likely she's not "spending" but looking at how to spend! 

Call her and tell her SHOES! 

She may be having a hard time figuring out how to wear "real clothes"!  

SOOO.... what are you wearing Mr. Royd?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

musnt forget jewelry.............  

oh! and a nice handbag for when she has to powder her nose!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2012)

Wife and I have an agreement. Every $ she spends at a clothier, I get to spend the same amt at TSC, the Co-op, or Atwoods.  I got enough escrow built up  now to buy a new Preifert squeeze and headgate. Another year or 2 I can probably get a new tractor or pickup truck.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 18, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Wife and I have an agreement. Every $ she spends at a clothier, I get to spend the same amt at TSC, the Co-op, or Atwoods.  I got enough escrow built up  now to buy a new Preifert squeeze and headgate. Another year or 2 I can probably get a new tractor or pickup truck.


That's genius. Simply genius.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Wife and I have an agreement. Every $ she spends at a clothier, I get to spend the same amt at TSC, the Co-op, or Atwoods.  I got enough escrow built up  now to buy a new Preifert squeeze and headgate. Another year or 2 I can probably get a new tractor or pickup truck.


Greybeard.... let me help you out a bit.....

   What's hers is hers.....what's yours is also HERS!  In other words... nothing is yours, 'cept the bills! 

 Works just fine here!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2012)

Royd where is the update??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, come one. How was it?


----------



## Cricket (Nov 19, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Wife and I have an agreement. Every $ she spends at a clothier, I get to spend the same amt at TSC, the Co-op, or Atwoods.  I got enough escrow built up  now to buy a new Preifert squeeze and headgate. Another year or 2 I can probably get a new tractor or pickup truck.


For about the first 20 years we were married, I thought I had my husband convinced it was a good thing I was into critter things instead of clothes and jewelry.  He finally figured out it would be a heck of a lot cheaper if I just wanted a diamond.  Except I'd "just lose it digging in the dirt, anyway".

Yeah, Royd, we NEED to know how the taste of the high life was!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 19, 2012)

Royd! Where, are, YOU??


Congrats, btw


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> musnt forget jewelry.............
> 
> oh! and a nice handbag *for when she has to powder her nose!*


powder her nose  we're too old for that sort of caper 

Better half returned from shopping after 5 hours and spent only half of what I spent in 2 hours

She looked absolutly stunning for our awards night and I suppose I shone up pretty good too with my new 3 piece suit ecxept I forgot to buy a belt so considered some bailer twine but found an old belt.
What a great evening we had with neighbors, friends and folks we had never met before. Typical awards program of arrival drinks, photos, more drinks, more photos, dinner, awards then our acceptance speech.
We were treated like royalty along with the other winners and made to feel part of the community - Fantastic time


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2012)

So happy for you guys! Thank you for sharing it with us! 

Love the bailer twine idea though!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 24, 2012)

That is So great Royd! Sounds like a fun evening and one you should be proud of!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 24, 2012)

That's awesome. I'm real glad you guys got it and had some fun. Ya'll have a real neat store and a very cool farm. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 24, 2012)

Aww Royd that is so sweet.  So happy for you both.


----------

